# Omega WWW questions



## Ben0103 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi all,

New here so be gentle! I recently discovered an old Omega military watch when cleaning out my granddad's house.

I've done a small amount of research and just wanted to ask a couple of questions and get some advice from some people in the know! Please see the below photos, sorry the quality isn't the best.



















So I understand these watches are from WW2 and this 1 of 12 manufacturers. After reading about the standard manufacturers specs, it looks as though the minute and second hand on this watch have been replaced at some point, could someone confirm this?

I'm considering having the movement repaired and the crystal replaced. Of course the strap as well. Would this significantly devalue the time piece?

I'd love to keep it for sentimental reasons, however it may be just a little to expensive for me to justify a full movement repair. Any thoughts?

thanks in advance for any help, I also love that the strap still has dirt on it :biggrin:

Regards,

Ben


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

One of the "Dirty Dozen" as these watches are sometimes nicknamed because 12 companies were involved in the production of this particular specification of military watch. They were commissioned by the British during World War Two, for the army, in the early 1940s, and were a basic soldier's watch designed to be a staple product rather than anything particularly advanced or specialised. Each company branded their examples of the WWW watch with their firm's name, and watch companies involved included Longines, Eterna. and Cyma. Apparently, some versions are better than others, with Longines examples being among the best of these watches. The "W.W.W." monogram apparently stands for "Watches Waterproof Wristlet."

I can understand why you might have thought that the minutes hand has been replaced since it does seem a bit short and narrow compared to the hand on most unaltered examples. As for the seconds hand, I feel that this may be genuine, but I have no access to view your watch in person.

If the watch is going to require repair and servicing of the movement then I would advise caution since this could prove costly. Given the fact that the watch may have been tampered with as far as the hands are concerned, I might leave well alone and enjoy it for what it represents. As for the crystal, this would not be an expensive matter to put right, nor would replacing the strap. Given that the crystal is damaged beyond mere scuffs and scratches, I might well replace it and keep the original with the watch. Please do not try and tamper with the dial and hands of the watch yourself unless you know exactly what you are doing. Apart from the delicacy of any operation, disturbing the lume would be potentially hazardous as it will be radium-based and should not be inhaled, touched or ingested.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice find, and worth spending the money on. The plexi is beyond saving, so replace that. The hands might be original or at least original replacements - the Royal Engineers that serviced these watches put functionality before originality, and it wasn't unusual to have the wrong bits fitted. Here is a good article

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-dirty-dozen-a-collection-of-twelve-mostly-inexpensive-military-watches-thats-almost-impossibly-difficult-to-put-together

The strap is shot too, but a Zulu or NATO strap would help with that. I have the Record version, and it wears really well


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Ben and welcome to the Forum!! :rltrlt:

Its a lovely watch!

Yes i agree with the statements above that the minute hand has been replaced, it should be thicker and longer. The hour hand and sub seconds are genuine, as is the dial!!

Its certainly worth getting the movement working again, using a "reputable" person.

Its also quite valuable so dont flog it off cheap for £20 :laugh:

Get it going and wear it with pride!! :yes:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Dammit! Ok I will up my offer to £25 then in the light of the common sense above 

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben0103 (Feb 20, 2017)

Really appreciate the comments guys, very helpful and insightful!

Based on the above I'll get looking for a specialist for a quote, thanks for letting me know about the radium too 

I love watches with some history, agree that the watch does still have a nice air of class to scottswatches! Thanks for sharing.

I'll come back and post a picture if I do get things repaired/replaced, promise I wont touch the dial :biggrin:

Thanks again all.

Ben


----------

